# files.wowace.com wird abgeschaltet. Auswirkungen auf den BLASC Client?



## physos (30. September 2008)

Hallo


Nachdem heute bei wowace.com die große Umstellung auf die neue Softwareplattform stattfindet, ist auch absehbar das wie geplant files.wowace.com abgeschaltet wird. Dies ist schon lange angekündigt. 

Gibt es dazu eine offizielle Aussage der BLASC Entwickler? Wie wird die weitere Funktionalität des BLASC Addon Updaters aussehen? 

Da die Umstellung der Plattform auf die curseforge.com Plattform sicher für viele Entwickler Vorteile bringt, allerdings auch eine Bindung an den Curse Client, bin ich etwas im Zweifel ob BLASC die bisherige Funktionalität weiter anbieten kann.  Wie sind da eure Planungen und Erkenntnisse? 



( Für alle die bisher die Augen zugemacht haben, WoWAceUpdater und alle anderen auf files.wowace.com basierenden AddonUpdater werden in absehbarer Zeit den Dienst quittieren weil die Webseite wegen zu hohem Traffic vom Netz genommen wird. wowace, die Entwickler-Community existiert weiter auf einer besseren Plattform, aber das _bequeme_ Update verschwindet, zumindest bei Curse, hinter einer Premiummitgliedschaft. (es wird einen neuen Update Client von Curse geben, aber so oder so nur mit Curse Account) Meine Hoffnung ist, das die Addon-Entwickler wieder häufiger ein Release rausbringen, das man dann bei curse, wowinterface oder sonstwo regulär runterladen kann, statt sich darauf zu verlassen das eh jeder die Entwicklerversion direkt runterlädt.)


----------



## Humfred (30. September 2008)

Funktioniert der WoWAce Updater dann nicht mehr?


----------



## physos (30. September 2008)

Der WAU wird nicht mehr funktionieren. Ich würde hier den entsprechenden Thread auf den wowace Seiten verlinken, aber das Forum dort steckt noch mitten in der Umstellung. 

Aber mir geht es hier eher um den BLASC Client und dessen Addon Plugin. 

Das bisherige System wird jedenfalls definitiv nicht mehr funktionieren. Zumindest nach Aussage der Plattformentwickler. Eine Anbindung externer, nicht-curse Updater soll es nur mit Premiummitgliedschaft bei Curse.com geben und ist bisher noch nicht mal implementiert. 

Aber es gibt auch genug andere WoW Interface Seiten die Addons zum download anbieten. Ist nur die Frage inwieweit die dem BLASC Client erlauben zuzugreifen, da doch einiges an Traffic-Kosten anfällt. 

Mir geht es eigentlich um eine Aussage der BLASC Programmierer.  Kann ja sein das ich was falsch verstehe und BLASC files.wowace.com nicht nutzt.


----------



## KillerTrippy (30. September 2008)

schon jetzt ist keine neuinstallation von addons mehr möglich


----------



## Humfred (1. Oktober 2008)

Kann sich da mal bitte ein Verantwortlicher zu äußern? Interessiert mich auch..


----------



## physos (1. Oktober 2008)

Heyho

Habe langsam das Gefühl die spielen alle nur noch Warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spaß beiseite. Diese Änderung ist seit Monaten in der Mache. Keine Meinung/Erkenntnis vom BLASC-Team? 

Ich schau mich halt gerade nach Alternativen zum WAU um und BLASC hat mir immer gut gefallen. Der einzige Grund warum ich WAU benutzt habe, waren die "without externals" downloads. Die Ladezeiten waren doch erheblich kürzer. Aber da es die so oder so nicht mehr in dem Stil geben wird, würde ich gerne BLASC nutzen. Traue den BLASC Entwicklern einfach mehr zu als den Curse Leuten.


----------



## Ocian (1. Oktober 2008)

Die Änderung ist auch schon beim Buffed Team seit mehr als 3 Monaten bekannt. Aber mehr kann ich nicht dazu sagen.


----------



## Humfred (1. Oktober 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Die Änderung ist auch schon beim Buffed Team seit mehr als 3 Monaten bekannt. Aber mehr kann ich nicht dazu sagen.



Also sollen wir nur warten, toll.


----------



## physos (1. Oktober 2008)

uhm, sorry. Irgendwie hat die Forum Suchfunktion mich gestern im Stich gelassen. Suche nach "wowace" hatte irgendwie nichts ergeben. Hätte mir sonst die Erstellung des Threads gespart. 

Neugierig bin ich trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Oktober 2008)

der letzte thread dazu war der hier http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...&hl=updater
aber ne antwort gabs auch da nich. ka ob buffed weiß was passieren soll


----------



## Eydeteen (4. Oktober 2008)

WoWAce.com war erfolgreich. WoWAce war teuer. Mit den vielen Updater zu denen WAU und auch der Blasc Client gehörten (?) war es leicht regelmäßig Updates zu ziehen und Bandbreite kostet numal.
Jetzt wurde WoWAce quasi an Curse.com verkauft. Die bisherige Download-Schnittstelle ist eingefroren und wird in absehbarer Zeit ganz abgeschaltet. Wer in Zukunft seine Addons gemütlich aktualisieren will, soll jetzt bitteschön den Cure-Client verwenden und wenn die Updates automatisch erfolgen sollen, was ja eigentlich der Sinn von so einem Programm ist, dafür bezahlen.
Ich habe bisher ehrlich gesagt den Blasc Client ignoriert, da ich mit WAU sehr zufrieden war. Aber die Entwicklung davon wurde mit dem Sellout von WoWAce eingestellt. Was wird mit der Update-Funktion von Blasc passieren? Ihr habt ja offensichtlich die Schnittstelle von WoWAce verwendet. Werdet ihr in Zukunft eure Updates von Curse beziehen? Wäre wirklich schön da etwas genauer Bescheid zu wissen, denn der Curse-Client ist für mich keine Option.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Oktober 2008)

guck mal n paar threads unter dem hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluecher (4. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> guck mal n paar threads unter dem hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na das ist ja ne tolle Aussage.. hätte eigentlich auch diese Frage, durchsuchte das Forum aber leider nix gefunden.

Was spricht eigentlich dagegen einen Link zu posten oder eine Überschrift zu dem Threat, dann könnte man das in dem Sammelsurium an Threats auch wiederfinden. Und mit dem obigen Kommentar wird nur dieser Threat hier länger aber nicht informativer.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das Blasc in Zukunft auch nicht mehr kostenlos sein wird.


----------



## Kusiii (6. Oktober 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das Blasc in Zukunft auch nicht mehr kostenlos sein wird.



Sag das bloss nicht.... du bringst die Entwickler noch auf Ideen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wenigstens weiss ich jetzt das es sich nicht lohnt das teil neu zu Installieren. Dachte da ist ein Fehler von mir aus passiert...


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Oktober 2008)

Naja ich brauche es eh nicht. Ist zwar nicht so bequem die Addons von Hand zu installieren, aber geht halt so auch ganz gut.


----------



## physos (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Hier der Link zum Thread.

files.wowace.com wird abgeschaltet ... 

und zu dem "Sellout". Die Entwickler der wowace Plattform waren schon lange bei Curse angestellt. Curse bezahlte auch schon lange die Serverrechnungen. Oder zumindest einen Teil. Die wowace *Entwickler*community bekommt nun die gleiche Softwaregrundlage wie curseforge.com, d.h. profitiert von der Version welche die Curse Mitarbeiter für Curse entwickelt haben. Das ist das was passiert. 
Im Zuge dessen wird eben der Service abgeschaltet, die *Entwickler*versionen der Addons direkt als Paket herunterzuladen. Namentlich files.wowace.com. Wer sich mit SVN oder git auskennt kann die immer noch bekommen. Nun wird man die *fertigen*, als Release markierten Pakete bei curse, oder eben da wo der Entwickler sie noch hinstellt, runterladen. 

Ist nur natürlich, für 60-120 Terabyte Traffic muß jemand bezahlen. Wenn das nicht über Werbung passiert wird der Dienst eben abgeschaltet.  War schön solange die Leute das privat bezahlt haben, aber jetzt ist es halt rum. 

Das ganze wurde vom eigenen Erfolg aufgefressen. Ist meine Sicht der Dinge. 

Die Addons auf wowace gehören jedenfalls nicht auf einmal Curse sondern sind größtenteils immernoch OpenSource oder sogar PublicDomain. Die wowace Community bekommt eine neue Plattform und der WAU (der von Autor seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr maintained wird) wird durch den Curse Client "ersetzt", weil die Leute hinter der wowace Plattform darauf Einfluß haben (Chef des Entwicklers sind). 

Ach ja, und zu den "automatischen Updates". Der Unterschied wird wohl sein das man das Programm öffnen und auf "Update Addons" klicken muß. Das "automatische Update beim Start" das Blasc und CurseClient bei Premium bieten, gab es in WAU nie. Für WAU Nutzer ändert sich nix so wie es momentan angekündigt ist. 

Hoffe ich konnte da einige Missverständnisse aufklären.


----------



## Shantalya (6. Oktober 2008)

Bluecher schrieb:


> ...durchsuchte das Forum aber leider nix gefunden.


Dann hast du wohl das falsche Board durchhsucht!
Gibt genug dazu!

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=S...highlite=wowace


----------



## Nalumis (7. Oktober 2008)

physos schrieb:


> Für WAU Nutzer ändert sich nix so wie es momentan angekündigt ist.


Ich hatte den Curse-Client vor Monaten mal ausprobiert, und er ist direkt wieder von meiner Platte geflogen. Warum, weiß ich nicht mehr so genau. Ich glaube, er hat manche Addons dauer-aktualisiert (obwohl sie sich nicht geändert haben) und von anderen ältere Versionen installiert. Wie auch immer, der Client hat einen schlechten Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen.

Ein Riesenvorteil vom WoWAceUpdater war es immer, dass man die Addons ohne Externals installieren konnte. Diese Option ist, soweit mir bekannt ist, bis heute nicht im Curse-Client vorhanden. Außerdem ist es soweit ich weiß nicht möglich, bestimmte Addons vom Updater auszunehmen (zu "ignorieren"). Des weiteren ist mir zu Ohren gekommen, dass der Curse-Updater ungefragt und unabschaltbar ein eigenes Curse-Addon installiert.

Weiterhin möchte ich meine Addons nicht automatisch updaten lassen. Ich möchte das dann machen, wenn ich das will. Den WoWAceUpdater hab ich jeden Tag einmal manuell gestartet. Mit ein paar Ausnahmen, die ich weiterhin beibehalten will: Der Dienstag vor einem Patch (weil die Amerikaner dann schon eine andere WoW-Version haben als wird mit möglicherweise inkompatiblen Addon-Änderungen) und wenn ich in letzter Minute vor einem Raid auftauche und es mir nicht leisten kann, mögliche Fehler erst suchen zu müssen.

Solange die Funktionalität des WoWAceUpdaters nicht in Form einer ernstzunehmenden Alternative existiert, werde ich mich damit begnügen müssen, die Addons manuell zu updaten. Ich lass mir aber nicht unkontrolliert von irgendeinem mysteriösen Client, von dem keiner so genau weiß, was er macht und was er für Daten schickt, eine zwei Jahre alte Omen-Version draufpacken.


----------



## physos (7. Oktober 2008)

So gehts mir auch gerade.

Meine Aussage bezog sich auf das "automatische update" beim starten des Clients. 

Deswegen meine Frage an die BLASC Entwickler im anderen Thread. 
Aber BLASC ist bzgl. automatische installation von addons und senden von Daten auch nicht anders. 
Kann man alles nachträglich deaktivieren aber meine erste Installation von BLASC hat so ihre Fragen hinterlassen. 

Mal schauen.


----------



## DaiLei (7. Oktober 2008)

Nalumis schrieb:


> Ein Riesenvorteil vom WoWAceUpdater war es immer, dass man die Addons ohne Externals installieren konnte. Diese Option ist, soweit mir bekannt ist, bis heute nicht im Curse-Client vorhanden. Außerdem ist es soweit ich weiß nicht möglich, bestimmte Addons vom Updater auszunehmen (zu "ignorieren"). Des weiteren ist mir zu Ohren gekommen, dass der Curse-Updater ungefragt und unabschaltbar ein eigenes Curse-Addon installiert.



Ohne Externals kommt noch, das ganze ist ja noch Beta, Ignorieren kann man, das Curseaddon kann man normal entfernen.



> Weiterhin möchte ich meine Addons nicht automatisch updaten lassen. Ich möchte das dann machen, wenn ich das will. Den WoWAceUpdater hab ich jeden Tag einmal manuell gestartet.



Erstens kann man das abschalten und zweitens ist das die Autofunktion für die man zahlen muß, wenn man nicht zahlt geht das eh nicht.


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2008)

Problem bei der ganzen Sache sind Traffic-Kosten und Rechte an der Bereitstellung der Add-ons, wenn man die komplette Ace-Liste selbst anbieten möchte.


----------



## Markus_83_nrw (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

die Sache ist aber folgendes, eines der Hauptgründe warum ich Blasc benutze ist die Addon-Aktuallisierung. Ist es geplant, dass diese bald wieder funktioniert oder nicht???

Danke und Grüße
Markus


----------



## Grodar (9. Oktober 2008)

Liebes Buffed - Team!
Bitte antwortet uns doch mal auf dieses wichtige Thema.

Gerade in Bezug auf den Patch nächste Woche ist das sehr aktuell und wichtig.

Danke!!!!


----------



## Grodar (9. Oktober 2008)

Liebes Buffed - Team!
Bitte antwortet uns doch mal auf dieses wichtige Thema.

Gerade in Bezug auf den Patch nächste Woche ist das sehr aktuell und wichtig.

Danke!!!!


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (9. Oktober 2008)

also ich bin jetzt auf den curseclient umgestiegen. ist im grunde vom aufbau fast identisch mit dem wauupdater. man markiert alle addons und klickt update, fertig.

weiß nicht wo das problem liegt. nimmt man eben curse und fertig.


----------



## ZAM (9. Oktober 2008)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> also ich bin jetzt auf den curseclient umgestiegen. ist im grunde vom aufbau fast identisch mit dem wauupdater. man markiert alle addons und klickt update, fertig.
> 
> weiß nicht wo das problem liegt. nimmt man eben curse und fertig.



Autoupdate wird ein Premium-Service.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (9. Oktober 2008)

wer will autoupdate? ich will schon wissen wann ich update.

ist genau dasselbe wie wau. nur halt das man jetzt alle addons markieren muss, bevor man auf update klickt.


----------



## Bluecher (9. Oktober 2008)

Das Blasc Addon/Programm ist wegen 2 Perspektiven interessant und hebt es zwischen den anderen Möglichkeiten hoch.
Interessant zu 70% weil es wie der AceUpdater die Addons aktualisiert und bei der großen Anzahl die mittlerweile im Umlauf sind einem alle auch aktuell halten können.
Zu 30% weil es mir zeigt durch die Charakter Datenbank wer auf meinem Server was herstellen kann und ich somit die Leute gezielt ansprechen kann.
Jetzt fällt die Addonupdatefunktion weg und ich muss mir überlegen ob die verbleibenden 30% noch interessant genug sind. Denn wenn keiner mehr seine Charaktere aktualisiert, weil sie keine Addonaktualisierung anbietet, dann fehlen auch sehr schnell die Rezepteübersicht was die 30% ja interessant machen.


----------



## Markus_83_nrw (9. Oktober 2008)

Grodar schrieb:


> Liebes Buffed - Team!
> Bitte antwortet uns doch mal auf dieses wichtige Thema.
> 
> Gerade in Bezug auf den Patch nächste Woche ist das sehr aktuell und wichtig.
> ...


/sign

Aber das Buffed-Team hatte schon 3 Monate Zeit sich zu überlegen wie es weiter geht. Nur leider teilen Sie uns das nicht mit. Schade drum!

Markus


----------



## ZAM (9. Oktober 2008)

Markus_83_nrw schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Aber das Buffed-Team hatte schon 3 Monate Zeit sich zu überlegen wie es weiter geht. Nur leider teilen Sie uns das nicht mit. Schade drum!
> 
> Markus



Wenn dass das einzige Thema in den 3 Monaten gewesen wäre, wäre dein Einwurf durchaus nachzuvollziehen. Jedoch ergeben und ergaben sich bisher keine Lösungen zu dieser EINEN Frage.


----------



## Isilrond (9. Oktober 2008)

Problem mit dem Curseclient ist das auf Curse noch ältere Versionen liegen als auf wowace - dh es downgradet mir meine Addons....


----------



## BCA (9. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

Ich habe seit neustem das Problem, das mein Blasc 2.5 meine Addons nicht mehr aktualisiert. Ingame sagt mir Omen, BigWigs und weitere Addons das es schon neuere Versionen gibt. Gehe ich in Blasc auf Plugins WoW Addons und dann auf Addons Aktualisieren, passiert nichts. Es kommt nur die Meldung Installation/Aktualisierung abgeschlossen. Bisher war es aber so das fast jeden Tag ein Update für mindestens ein Addon verfügbar war, meistens nur Atlas loot. Aber seit dieser Woche kann ich nichts mehr Updaten. 

Ich hoffe jemand kennt das Problem.

Lg


----------



## DaiLei (9. Oktober 2008)

doofe Beitragszusammenlegung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaiLei (9. Oktober 2008)

Dann hat man CC falsch eingestellt.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (9. Oktober 2008)

Markus_83_nrw schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Aber das Buffed-Team hatte schon 3 Monate Zeit sich zu überlegen wie es weiter geht. Nur leider teilen Sie uns das nicht mit. Schade drum!
> 
> Markus


nehmt den curseupdater und fertig. da brauch sich auch das buffed-team nix zu überlegen, weil die lösung längst da is.

gut mag sein, dass auf curse teilweise alte addons noch sind. aber das wird sich sicher bald ändern.


----------



## Webi (10. Oktober 2008)

Ein gutes Jahr fast optimales Addon aktualisieren.
Danke an WoW Ace, danke an Buffed.
CU


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (11. Oktober 2008)

BCA schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich habe seit neustem das Problem, das mein Blasc 2.5 meine Addons nicht mehr aktualisiert. Ingame sagt mir Omen, BigWigs und weitere Addons das es schon neuere Versionen gibt. Gehe ich in Blasc auf Plugins WoW Addons und dann auf Addons Aktualisieren, passiert nichts. Es kommt nur die Meldung Installation/Aktualisierung abgeschlossen. Bisher war es aber so das fast jeden Tag ein Update für mindestens ein Addon verfügbar war, meistens nur Atlas loot. Aber seit dieser Woche kann ich nichts mehr Updaten.
> 
> ...



Die sachen dabei ist folgendes:
Unter WoWAceUpdater hat man immer aktuelle In Progress Versionen, also Versionen die gerade in der entwicklung sind, geladen.
Das neue System ist jetzt so ausgelegt das man immer die aktuelle Final Version bekommt, also die bei der der Macher weis das keine grossen Bugs mehr drin sind.

Den im alten Ace System gabs oft das Problem das wenn ein Programmierer sein AddOn mal komplett umgestaltet hat, man per Ace dann eventuell ne total unbrauchbare Version des AddOns bekommen hat (war z.B. ne weile mit Tinytip so)

Also keinen Kopf drum machen das ihr nichtmehr alle 2 Stunden Omen etc. updaten könnt. Die Final Version die der CurseClient immer lädt tuts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Problem mit dem Curseclient ist das auf Curse noch ältere Versionen liegen als auf wowace - dh es downgradet mir meine Addons....


du musst ja auch net jeden tag alle deine addons updaten....


----------



## Dishon (12. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe mir gestern auch den Curse Client installiert. Was soll ich sagen. Der nervt absolut und ist noch ohne Ende verbuggt. Gibt auch jede Menge Themen dazu im Curse Forum. Auto Update ist nicht deaktivierbar (Nach Neustart des Rechners ist das Häkchen wieder da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Wenn ich das Ding das erste mal installiere, kann man nicht erkennen von wann der Stand ist. Erst nachdem ich alle Addons mit dem Curseclient auf Verdacht hin neu installiert hatte gab es zumindest einen Stand vom Datum her in der Anzeige. Endergebnis im Game war das Atlas nicht mehr ging, Gatherer Fehlermeldungen und KTM auf einmal auch nicht mehr wollte. Also Atlas von der Atlasmod Page geholt und eine ältere Version vom Gatherer installiert und es ging. Dabei hatte ich gesehen das auf der Curse Seite eine Beta Version für 3.01 zum Download bereit stand die mich im Moment nun noch gar nicht interessiert hat. 
Also Fazit, es ist eine Frechheit was uns da mit dem Client zugemutet wird (Bill Gates wäre schon gesteinigt worden). Wir werden alle unseren Spaß am Mittwoch dem großen Patchday haben. Curse Seite down wegen Überlastung und Addonsaktualisierungen die mit Sicherheit mit großer Verzögerung auf der Curse Seite erscheinen. So war es in der Vergangenheit jedenfalls schon. Auf der Ace Homepage wurde einem jedenfalls immer schnell eine Aktualisierung geboten.


----------



## Wulfman2008 (12. Oktober 2008)

hi

cc hat mir paar funktionierende Addons regelrecht vernichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - also downgrades auf Versionen die mit meinem Datenbestand überhaupt nicht mehr kompatible sind. Aber vorwiegend non-Ace ... und curse ist ja dafür bekannt das sein Addon-Angebot teils hoffnungslos veraltet ist - das freut jetzt die CC-User natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Auch bei ace-Addons kamen paar Exoten zum vorschein.

Habe jetzt mehrere probiert:
CC: nicht transparent was man da für Versionen runterlädt. Komische Abfragen wo man sich zwischen 2 Addons mit fast identischen Namen entscheiden muß. usw. Ungefrage installations eines profile-Addons. Man kann nicht wirklich addons auf ignore setzen um downgrades zu verhinden. etc. pp.
WoWMatrix: hier weiß ich zwar was ich runterlade - aber teilweise auch etwas älter. ABER ein Positives hatte der Test: hab mit irgendeinem Addon in Verbindung mit der Gildenbank nen Problem: es kommt ne Fehlermeldung wo was vom BlizzardUI etc. steht. Das hab ich mit jwowu via files.wowace.com nie wegbekommen - wowm hat mir endlich mal ne Fehlerfreie Gildenbank gezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WUU: mein aktueller Favorit - man muß erstmal die nicht gelinkten Addons mit ner quelle Verknüpfen - mal mehr oder weniger Arbeit. Dann bissel Finetuning - danach hat man aber ein sauberen Addon bestand. Lade jetzt Ace vorwiegend von Curse runter und alles andere von wowi da die bei non-ace wesentlich aktueller sind. ABER der Fehler mit der Gildenbank ist wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 k.a. was wowmatrix da runtergeladen hat um ihn zu eliminieren - egal - mal bis nach Patch warten.
JwowU: eigentlich wie wuu - aber der nimmt Anfangs erstmal unnötigerweise kontakt mit files.wowace.com auf - das kann man ihm wohl nicht abgewöhnen - dann erkennt er nicht das neuere Addons vorrätig sind - hab bei Versionsnummer immer eine sehr niedrige angeben ...  da ich aber schon in wuu hing, hab ich nicht mehr viel in jwowu investiert - vermutlich ist das ganze auch nur ne sache von 1-2Stunden konfigurieren und dann fertig.

Bald kommt nen Updater namens WADDU ... der prüft gleich mehrere Seiten gleichzeitig und man kann dann aussuchen welche Version man haben möchte ... den werde ich wohl noch testen. Bei CC schau ich mir paar Screenshots von künfitgen Versionen an und entscheide dann obs was ist - zudem halt ich nen Auge auf die aktuallität der non-Ace-Addons.

Gruß


----------



## physos (13. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem mit allen Updatern sind Entwickler die keine Releases machen.  Auch die Entwickler haben sich daran gewöhnt, das die Leute die Entwicklerversion herunterladen und haben kaum mal etwas "offiziell" freigegeben. Das wird sich jetzt ganz schnell ändern wenn 3.0.2 raus ist.

Das "downgrade" kommt genau da her. CC bietet nur das sinvolle stabile Release an. Und wenn der Entwickler seit Monaten kein Release gemacht hat, bekommt man halt die "stabile" Version. Das ist bei anderen Updatern nicht anders, es sei denn, ein Entwickler lädt seine Addons nur nicht bei curse hoch. 

Ich habe das mit den Updatern aufgegeben. Ich schreib mir grade ein Script, das mir wieder die Entwicklerversionen per git oder svn holt. Bei den ganzen Updatern sind mir zu viele Sachen dabei die ich nicht will.


----------



## Nimbert (13. Oktober 2008)

Was mich vielmehr interessiert ist, was plant Buffed.de hinsichtlich ihres Clients? Wird die Funktion mit den Addons aus dem Client entfernt oder gibt es in absehbarer Zeit eine Lösung des Problems?!

Ich meine, sich nicht zu dem Thema äußern ist auch nicht die feine englische Art, oder?

Erst wird überall für die tolle Funktion im Buffed-Client Werbung gemacht (siehe Addon-der-Woche) und dann funktioniert dieses Feature nicht mehr...ohne das man von Seiten des Buffed-Teams ne Stellungnahme bekommt. Aussitzen ist doch keine Lösung...

Nimbert

P.S.: Ich hab bisher immer den Buffed-Client zum updaten der Addons genutzt und muss nun mit WotLK auf diese Funktion verzichten?! *heul*


----------



## Agrimor (13. Oktober 2008)

Nimbert schrieb:


> Was mich vielmehr interessiert ist, was plant Buffed.de hinsichtlich ihres Clients? Wird die Funktion mit den Addons aus dem Client entfernt oder gibt es in absehbarer Zeit eine Lösung des Problems?!
> 
> Ich meine, sich nicht zu dem Thema äußern ist auch nicht die feine englische Art, oder?
> 
> ...



Irgendwas konkretes könnten sie in absehbarer Zeit mal wirklich verlauten lassen. Die Update-Funktion ist ja nur das letzte Feature in einer Reihe, die nicht mehr bzw. nicht mehr vernünftig laufen, weil das Programm schon seit Monaten nicht mehr/kaum mehr gepflegt wird. Wenn ich mir in 2 Monaten nur noch meine Spielzeiten ausrechnen lassen kann, weil der Rest dann gar nicht mehr geht, kann ich es auch gleich wieder deinstallieren *find*


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Irgendwas konkretes könnten sie in absehbarer Zeit mal wirklich verlauten lassen. Die Update-Funktion ist ja nur das letzte Feature in einer Reihe, die nicht mehr bzw. nicht mehr vernünftig laufen, weil das Programm schon seit Monaten nicht mehr/kaum mehr gepflegt wird. Wenn ich mir in 2 Monaten nur noch meine Spielzeiten ausrechnen lassen kann, weil der Rest dann gar nicht mehr geht, kann ich es auch gleich wieder deinstallieren *find*



Der Add-on-Updater wird erstmal nicht funktionieren - um soetwas zu gewährleisten, muss ein Service existieren, wie ihn WoW-Ace geboten hat. Nur ist das nur noch von Curse nutzbar, ihr System - ihre server - ihr Traffic. 

"Lösung in Absehbarer Zeit" - Absehbar ist da erstmal nichts, es hat sich, wie schon geschrieben, noch keine alternative Lösung ergeben. Alle Add-ons selbst hosten ist kein triviales Thema - das Problem heißt: Traffic. Das Thema ist aber auch nicht vergessen, bedarf aber vielseitiger Lösungsansätze, Prüfungen etc. und ist auch nicht erst seit ein paar Wochen Thema, nur ist es auch nicht das einzige Thema für uns.


----------



## Nimbert (14. Oktober 2008)

Danke ZAM,

ich wollte auch bloss mal was offizielles zu den Thema von euch lesen. Es hätte ja sein können, dass ihr schon einen Lösung in der Schublade habt!?

Ich kann euch ja auch verstehen, dass ihr andere Dinge um die Ohren habt, aber ne Aussage von Euch könnte/kann halt ne Menge Spekulationen im Keim ersticken. OK, Spekulationen erhöhen die BpS (Beiträge pro Sekunde) hier im Forum, aber etwas handfestes kommt halt dabei nicht raus.

Also ich danke dir nochmal für die Auskunft...trotz alle dem seit ihr ne tolle Truppe!!

Nimbert


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (14. Oktober 2008)

physos schrieb:


> Das Problem mit allen Updatern sind Entwickler die keine Releases machen.  Auch die Entwickler haben sich daran gewöhnt, das die Leute die Entwicklerversion herunterladen und haben kaum mal etwas "offiziell" freigegeben. Das wird sich jetzt ganz schnell ändern wenn 3.0.2 raus ist.
> 
> Das "downgrade" kommt genau da her. CC bietet nur das sinvolle stabile Release an. Und wenn der Entwickler seit Monaten kein Release gemacht hat, bekommt man halt die "stabile" Version. Das ist bei anderen Updatern nicht anders, es sei denn, ein Entwickler lädt seine Addons nur nicht bei curse hoch.


nur das man im cc auch einstellen kann, dass es betas runterladen soll.

ich fand ja bisher cc eigentlich in ordnung. aber gestern hab ich mal wieder geupdatet. seitdem kann ich keine fenster (questlog, esc-window, usw) mehr öffnen, sobald ich einmal im interfacemenu war^^
anscheind wurde da irgendein addon geupdatet, was fehlerhaft war.


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (15. Oktober 2008)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> nur das man im cc auch einstellen kann, dass es betas runterladen soll.
> 
> ich fand ja bisher cc eigentlich in ordnung. aber gestern hab ich mal wieder geupdatet. seitdem kann ich keine fenster (questlog, esc-window, usw) mehr öffnen, sobald ich einmal im interfacemenu war^^
> anscheind wurde da irgendein addon geupdatet, was fehlerhaft war.



Momentan verusachen einige Beta und Alpha Versionen Probleme, weil die schon für den 3er Patch angepasst worden sind und dann mit dem alten aber noch kurz aktuellen Client nichtmehr laufen (die Omen 3 Alpha z.B.)


----------



## Agrimor (15. Oktober 2008)

Nimbert schrieb:


> Also ich danke dir nochmal für die Auskunft...trotz alle dem seit ihr ne tolle Truppe!!
> 
> Nimbert



Ich hab ja bestimmt nix gegen euch (@ZAM und Team) aber wie schon geschrieben, krankt es in letzter Zeit ja nicht nur am Addon-Updater und für dieses Problem könnt ihr ja auch wirklich nichts aber dass sämtliche WoW-Addons des Blac-Clients in den letzten Monaten schliffen gelassen worden sind, ist halt leider Fakt. Aber wenn eure Chefetage der Meinung sein sollte, dass es diese Plugins nicht mehr bringen und ihr sie darum nicht mehr weiterentwickeln sollt/dürft/in der verfügbaren Zeit könnt/ dann wäre es doch wenigstens nett, wenn das auch irgendwie offiziell verkündet wird. Einfach die Augen vor dem Problem zu verschließen bringt einfach nichts, außer ein paar frustierten Usern natürlich.


----------



## Razino (15. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Alle Add-ons selbst hosten ist kein triviales Thema - das Problem heißt: Traffic.



Das ist hoffentlich nicht das einzige Problem, das ihr in dem Zusammenhang seht. Ich z.B. bin selbst Addon-Entwickler und wähle sehr bewusst, wo ich irgendwas veröffentliche. So ein Addon ist, auch wenn das gern mal vergessen wird, schließlich ein rechtlich geschütztes Werk des Erstellers, womit er der einzige ist, der bestimmen darf, wo und wie das Addon öffentlich verfügbar gemacht wird. Wenn nun irgendeine Website (zum Beispiel buffed) hingeht, sich eines meiner Addons irgendwo, wo ich es selbst hochgeladen habe (z.B. bei Curse) runterlädt und es dann über eigene Distributionswege anbietet und letztendlich auch noch (durch Attraktivitätssteigerung für den eigenen Client) davon profitiert, ohne dafür von mir irgendeine Erlaubnis zu haben, könnte ich da ja vielleicht ganz enorm was dagegen haben - und dasselbe gilt für die tausenden anderen Addon-Entwickler da draußen gleichermaßen. Will sagen: euch fehlt von vorneherein das Recht, Addons selbst zu hosten, wenn euch der Autor das nicht irgendwie (z.B. indem er es euch selbst zum Hosting zur Verfügung gestellt hat) explizit erlaubt hat.

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass Curse da sicher auch nicht mit einverstanden ist, wenn ihr euch dort mit Addons eindeckt und die dann selbst anbietet. Im Grunde ist die rechtliche Situation schon das Totschlagargument gegen "selberhosten", da brauchts gar keine Traffic-Rechnungen.


----------



## Agrimor (15. Oktober 2008)

Razino schrieb:


> Das ist hoffentlich nicht das einzige Problem, das ihr in dem Zusammenhang seht. Ich z.B. bin selbst Addon-Entwickler und wähle sehr bewusst, wo ich irgendwas veröffentliche. So ein Addon ist, auch wenn das gern mal vergessen wird, schließlich ein rechtlich geschütztes Werk des Erstellers, womit er der einzige ist, der bestimmen darf, wo und wie das Addon öffentlich verfügbar gemacht wird. Wenn nun irgendeine Website (zum Beispiel buffed) hingeht, sich eines meiner Addons irgendwo, wo ich es selbst hochgeladen habe (z.B. bei Curse) runterlädt und es dann über eigene Distributionswege anbietet und letztendlich auch noch (durch Attraktivitätssteigerung für den eigenen Client) davon profitiert, ohne dafür von mir irgendeine Erlaubnis zu haben, könnte ich da ja vielleicht ganz enorm was dagegen haben - und dasselbe gilt für die tausenden anderen Addon-Entwickler da draußen gleichermaßen. Will sagen: euch fehlt von vorneherein das Recht, Addons selbst zu hosten, wenn euch der Autor das nicht irgendwie (z.B. indem er es euch selbst zum Hosting zur Verfügung gestellt hat) explizit erlaubt hat.
> 
> Ganz abgesehen davon, dass Curse da sicher auch nicht mit einverstanden ist, wenn ihr euch dort mit Addons eindeckt und die dann selbst anbietet. Im Grunde ist die rechtliche Situation schon das Totschlagargument gegen "selberhosten", da brauchts gar keine Traffic-Rechnungen.



Da sehe ich noch nichtmal ein Problem

1. Sind mir keine legalen Addons bekannt, die unter irgendeine einschränkende Lizenz (außerhalb von Open Source) fallen würden.

2. Bin ich mir sehr sicher, dass sich Dienste wie Curse.com keine Lizenz von jedem Addon-Entwickler einholen, dessen Addons sie hosten. 

3. Sind mir keine Fälle von Klagen gegen derartiges Verhalten bekannt.

4. Würde ein Anspruch auf Lizenzierung schon in den allermeisten Fällen Blizzards AGB widersprechen, in denen Blizz für so ziemlich alles, was irgendwie mit WoW zu tun hat, das alleinige Verwertungsrecht zugesprochen wird.

Ein gem. Blizzard legales Addon herzustellen, für das man irgendwelche Rechte (wie Zahlung) in Anspruch nehmen könnte, wäre wohl recht interessant. Dinge wie z.B. die buffed-plugins würde ich da noch unterkriegen aber bei richtigen ingame-addons hätte ich da erhebliche Zweifel.

Dass Curse Geld für seine Dienstleistung -des hostens und anbietens von Addons- verlangen kann, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Razino (15. Oktober 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> 1. Sind mir keine legalen Addons bekannt, die unter irgendeine einschränkende Lizenz (außerhalb von Open Source) fallen würden.


Vorsicht: "Open Source" heißt nicht, dass man damit alles machen dürfe. Damit sind schon einige größere Firmen auf die Schnauze gefallen, die gedacht haben, nur weil ein Projekt beispielsweise unter GPL ja im Quellcode verfügbar ist dürften sie mit dem Werk alles tun, was ihnen so einfällt (und was gegen die GPL verstößt).

Ja, WoW-Addons sind in der Regel zwangsweise Open Source, weil es keine Möglichkeit gibt, kompilierten Code zu laden. Das heißt aber in Bezug auf die Lizenz, unter der ein Addon verwendet werden darf, erst mal genau gar nix. Ein Addon kann daher etwa durchaus kostenpflichtig sein (siehe z.B. Carbonite). Genauso geht es nicht, sich das Addon eines anderen Autors zu nehmen, seinen eigenen Namen reinzuschreiben und es als eigenes Werk auszugeben - weder moralisch noch rechtlich.



> 2. Bin ich mir sehr sicher, dass sich Dienste wie Curse.com keine Lizenz von jedem Addon-Entwickler einholen, dessen Addons sie hosten.


Selbstverständlich tun sie das. Der Entwickler lädt das Addon ja höchstpersönlich hoch! Das tut er explizit, um es dort hosten zu lassen, und damit hat er die "Lizenz" erteilt. Er kann sie auch jederzeit wieder entziehen, indem er das Addon löscht.
Analogie dazu im täglichen Leben: durch Kauf eines Brötchens beim Bäcker gehst du juristisch einen wirksamen Kaufvertrag ein, ganz ohne dass du dafür seitenweise Papier unterzeichnen musst.



> 3. Sind mir keine Fälle von Klagen gegen derartiges Verhalten bekannt.


Mir bislang auch nicht, aber was nicht ist kann ja noch kommen. Die nötigen Grundlagen sind da.



> 4. Würde ein Anspruch auf Lizenzierung schon in den allermeisten Fällen Blizzards AGB widersprechen, in denen Blizz für so ziemlich alles, was irgendwie mit WoW zu tun hat, das alleinige Verwertungsrecht zugesprochen wird.


Wieder ein Irrtum: In AGBs wird niemandem etwas "zugesprochen". Zusprechen tun Richter, keine Firmenanwälte, die sich lustige AGBs (alias "Wunschzettel") einfallen lassen. In eine AGB kannst du grundsätzlich erst mal schreiben was immer dir beliebt, wenn du willst kannst du da reinschreiben dass jeder Nutzer deines Spiels automatisch sämtliche Besitztümer an dich abtritt. Dass sowas vor Gericht keinerlei Bestand hat ist offensichtlich - bei den typischerweise verwendeten AGB-Passagen ist das nicht so offensichtlich, aber es läuft auf dasselbe hinaus: es gibt Grenzen dafür, was in AGBs wirksam festgelegt werden kann. Wenn eine Passage in einer AGB z.B. mit einem bedeutenderen Gesetz kollidiert, dann gewinnt das bedeutendere Gesetz (hier wäre z.B. das Urheberrecht denkbar, welches weit über Blizzards AGB-Launen steht, ergo kann sich Blizzard sonstwas einfallen lassen, das Urheberrecht an von mir geschriebenen Codezeilen ist erst einmal meins, völlig egal ob diese ein WoW-Addon oder eine Website oder ein Windows-Programm darstellen, und damit ist es auch allein an mir, Verwertungsrechte zu verleihen, denn das ist Privileg des Urhebers).



> Ein gem. Blizzard legales Addon herzustellen, für das man irgendwelche Rechte (wie Zahlung) in Anspruch nehmen könnte, wäre wohl recht interessant. Dinge wie z.B. die buffed-plugins würde ich da noch unterkriegen aber bei richtigen ingame-addons hätte ich da erhebliche Zweifel.


Wie gesagt, siehe Carbonite. Da siehst du genau ein solches Geschäftsmodell. Abgesehen davon: jedes Addon ist "legal", weil Blizzard keine gesetzgebende Instanz ist und daher nicht definieren kann, was "legal" und was "illegal" ist. Es gibt lediglich Addons, die Dinge tun, die Blizzard nicht gern sieht (Spieler vollspammen, Horde/Alli-Kommunikation,...) und dann nehmen sie sich das Recht raus, einen Spieler, der ein solches nutzt, um besagte Dinge zu tun, notfalls zu bannen. Deswegen kommt der betreffende Spieler aber noch lange nicht vor Gericht...



> Dass Curse Geld für seine Dienstleistung -des hostens und anbietens von Addons- verlangen kann, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


Da sind wir einer Meinung, zumal das im Einverständnis mit den Autoren geschieht (diese haben ihre Addons ja dort explizit hochgeladen, siehe ein paar Zeilen weiter oben). Curse geht ja nicht hin und besorgt sich die Addons aus irgendwelchen Quellen selbst und bietet das dann für Kohle an - das wäre rechtlich äußerst problematisch (selbst, wenn kein Geld im Spiel wäre), weil dabei die Autoren nirgendwo ihr Einverständnis gegeben haben.


----------



## ZAM (15. Oktober 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Aber wenn eure Chefetage der Meinung sein sollte, dass es diese Plugins nicht mehr bringen und ihr sie darum nicht mehr weiterentwickeln sollt/dürft/in der verfügbaren Zeit könnt/ dann wäre es doch wenigstens nett, wenn das auch irgendwie offiziell verkündet wird. Einfach die Augen vor dem Problem zu verschließen bringt einfach nichts, außer ein paar frustierten Usern natürlich.



Neben dem Unwort des Jahres "Statement" bin ich auch für die Einführung der Lieblingsbeschäftigung von Usern des Jahres "Unterstellung". 

Wäre die eingestellte Funktionalität des Updaters, die erst mit Verbindungslimitierungen einherging, danach mit einer Einstellung des Angebotes durch den Anbieter einherging, anstatt durch interne Entscheidungen unseres Unternehmens, hätte es dazu bereits eine "News" gegeben. Ein bisschen drüber nachgedacht und mitgelesen, gibt den Aufschluss, das es am in den letzten Wochen LANGSAM eingestellten Support durch den Add-on-Anbieter lag, nicht jedoch an der Funktionalität des Plugins. Aus dem weiteren Grund, das wir noch nicht wissen, ob wir selbst einen Service in der Richtung anbieten können, was dahinter steht und was Entscheidungen bedarf, gibt es ebenfalls kein """"Statement"""". Der Punkt bringt mich zum "Ich weiß es besser"-"Statement" von Razino.  Wir haben und werden an keiner Stelle zu keiner Zeit offenlegen was für Projekte wir planen - deine Vermutungen zur kommerziellen Ausschlachtung von Add-ons die dem anbieter nicht gehören, gemünzt auf unser Angebot, ist also rein spekulativ und sollte überdacht werden, bevor man soetwas postet. Denn damit untestellst du uns mangelndes Wissen zum Thema. :-)  Wir sitzen hier nicht als eine Privatklitsche in der Garage und werkeln in der Freizeit an einer Gildenseite. Wer weiß, vielleicht gibts irgendwann mal ein buffedForge, Kooperationen oder sonstwas. Das wissen wir selbst noch nicht, wie kommt es dann, das User schon "Geschäftsmodelle" bzw. Projekte schon vorab als existent behaupten? :-)


----------



## Gatherer77 (15. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Autoupdate wird ein Premium-Service.



Was ist hier raus geworden? Dieses Statement stammt ja von dir.


----------



## ZAM (15. Oktober 2008)

Gatherer77 schrieb:


> Was ist hier raus geworden? Dieses Statement stammt ja von dir.



Ja, bezogen auf den Curse-Client - nicht BLASC. Darum hatte der Kommentar auch einen QUOTE für das Thema bzgl. Curse-Client. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## physos (15. Oktober 2008)

Hätte ich damals geahnt das der Thread Posts anzieht die deine Zornesadern erweitern hätte ich den Thread sein lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Armer ZAM. 

Ich hab jedenfalls meine Antwort bekommen die ich wollte. Ich finde gut das ihr es nicht WoWMatrix oder anderen Updatern nachtut und einfach bei wowinterface oder curse die Bandbreite klaut. 

Damit verabschiede ich mich aus dem Thread, der mir doch zu flamig wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *wink*


----------



## pvenohr (15. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht wäre Peer-To-Peer oder Torrent eine Lösung für die Trafficprobleme. Bei den Blizzard-Downloads und Updates funktioniert es ja schließlich auch.


----------



## wargi (15. Oktober 2008)

hi ich kann seit heute meine addons nichmehr updaten da kommt immer ne melden mom ich hab se hier :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn mir bitt wer helfen kann wäre nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg wargi


----------



## chopi (15. Oktober 2008)

Soweit ich die News mitgelesen habe,ist aceupdater zu grunde gegangen und mit ihm auch BLASC.
Also wird das wohl erstmal so bleiben,oder?
lg

//edit - Als ich geantwortet habe,war das noch ein eigener Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (15. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=65438
Dort steht alles rund um das Thema drin


----------



## Natsumee (16. Oktober 2008)

also stimmt das jetzt das man mit blasc nicht mehr updaten kann?


----------



## HGVermillion (16. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also stimmt das jetzt das man mit blasc nicht mehr updaten kann?


Ja, Blasc hat auf die Ace Datenbank zugegriffen um sich seine Addons zu holen, ergo kein Ace mehr = Keine Addons für Blasc.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Oktober 2008)

oke dan wird es zeit blasc vom rechner zu eliminieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panakeia (16. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> oke dan wird es zeit blasc vom rechner zu eliminieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tja ist schon schwach von der Computec Media AG sich an kleine private projekte zu bammeln 
wie ne zecke an nenn pferdehintern

wenn ich mir den abschiedsbrief durchlese sollten doch den werbebannereinblendern die dollernoten in den augen aufblitzen
"more than 300GB an hour. With more than 500k users downloading" 

naja ich weiss nun auch nicht mehr wozu ich den client brauch ... 
mein char kann ich bei amory anschauen und für news brauch ich den auch nicht ... 

ergo ... runter damit


----------



## xXxMaStErBoYxXx (16. Oktober 2008)

Hi, mein Blasc aktualisiert meine addons nicht mehr(schon vor dem patch) hab den de und wieder installiert und immer noch nichts !
auchw enn ich es manuell versuche, blinkt im hintergrund kurz was auf und nichts tut sich !?? kann mir jemand bitte helfen ? danke baba


----------



## dannyl2912 (16. Oktober 2008)

xXxMaStErBoYxXx schrieb:


> Hi, mein Blasc aktualisiert meine addons nicht mehr(schon vor dem patch) hab den de und wieder installiert und immer noch nichts !
> auchw enn ich es manuell versuche, blinkt im hintergrund kurz was auf und nichts tut sich !?? kann mir jemand bitte helfen ? danke baba




WOWAce, die Quelle für die Updates macht nichts mehr, das ist der Grund.
Hilfsmittel WoWMatrix oder CurseClient. Steht aber in einem ellenlangen Thread hier unten


----------



## Haxxler (16. Oktober 2008)

Wieviele Threads eigentlich noch? Ist hier wirklich jeder zu blöd die Suchfunktion zu benutzen?


----------



## TottiTotti (16. Oktober 2008)

Also Blasc deinstallieren und Curse Client Installieren.
Schade der Blasc gefällt mir pers. Besser da Deutsch und Übersichtiger.

Aber warum nimmt Buffed.de den Blasc einfach von der Internet Seite und teil endlich mal mit was damit passiert.
Aber nein, Buffed.de macht weiter damit, Werbt aber nicht geht.

Hat einer schon von Buffed.de gehört was mit den Blasc jetzt passiert ?????????????????????????????????????????????

Auf jeden fall geht der Curse Client und Aktuelliesiert die Addons.


----------



## x3n0n (16. Oktober 2008)

TottiTotti schrieb:


> Aber warum nimmt Buffed.de den Blasc einfach von der Internet Seite und teil endlich mal mit was damit passiert.
> Aber nein, Buffed.de macht weiter damit, Werbt aber nicht geht.


Weil BLASC nicht nur aus dem Addon Modul besteht sondern auch aus dem Profil Modul, ua.


----------



## Dalrogh (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich update meine ganzen Addons selbst, von wowace und curse frühestens 4 Wochen nach WotLK... vorher macht es gar keinen Sinn weil alle paar Std. neue Builds erscheinen...
Wenn ihr in dieser Zeit nicht damit klar kommt ohne Addons zu spielen ist das sehr schade...

Ich bin dem Team sehr dankbar dafür das alles so wunderbar geklappt hat bis zum Patch und wowace down. 
Und das ewige Autoupdaten beim Start der update Clienten hat ja eh erst wowace gekillt.
Also macht einfach mal was selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2008)

TottiTotti schrieb:


> Also Blasc deinstallieren und Curse Client Installieren.
> Schade der Blasc gefällt mir pers. Besser da Deutsch und Übersichtiger.
> 
> Aber warum nimmt Buffed.de den Blasc einfach von der Internet Seite und teil endlich mal mit was damit passiert.
> ...



Siehe x3n0n. Das Add-on-Modul war eines der letzten die BLASC hinzugefügt wurden. Bitte vor dem Posten den Inhalt des Beitrages überdenken.


----------



## Constant (17. Oktober 2008)

schade das es mit blasc zu ende ist war ewig grosser fan von buffed und vor allem blasc doch da des ja nix mehr wird werd ich kompl. auf curse umsteigen auch was das besorgen der addons betrifft.


----------



## Belantur (17. Oktober 2008)

schon lustig wie sich manche user über einen kostenfreien service aufregen der ursprünglich nicht ein mal der grund der entwicklung des BLASC Clients war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vlt. sollte erwähnt werden, dass der BLASC Client eben die Daten auch in die Datenbank scheffelt wo später dann User xy sich seine Quest Informationen etc. her holt.

ansonsten bin ich mal gespannt, welche lösungen da auf einen zukommen werden, notfalls muss dann halt das add on aktualisieren wieder von hand gemacht werden, was auch seine vorzüge hat, da dann doch das ein oder andere add on vlt doch wieder von der platte fliegt weil es eben nicht soooo wichtig ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



davon ab finde ich auch das vanilla interface durchaus brauchbar und ein guter spieler ist nicht von seinen add ons abhängig, sondern erleichtert sich damit nur den spielfluss bzw. beschönigt sich die optischen eindrücke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sonst bleibt eigentlich nur zu sagen, dass die meisten add ons ohnehin noch aktualisiert werden und es daher eh kein sinn macht da jetzt ein aufriss zu machen. die meisten releases sind aktuell eh nur Release Candidates oder Beta Versionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




also immer schön chillig bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belantur (17. Oktober 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Wieviele Threads eigentlich noch? Ist hier wirklich jeder zu blöd die Suchfunktion zu benutzen?



das würde einem den eindruck nehmen wichtig zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orkato (17. Oktober 2008)

Moin.

@Zam
Warum nicht einfach die Addon Updates als Premium Sevice beim BLASC anbieten, sorgt dafür das einige mehr den Premium Dienst nutzen und für die die dafür Geld ausgeben gibt es noch mehr das Gefühl was für sein Geld zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich finde eine kleine Offiziele Info zu dem Addon Updater Problem im oberen Wichtige Infos Berreich währe nicht schlecht, finde das sich jenes einfach besser macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Taipay (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

@Zam
Nett was du so postest....hast du dir deinen Post auch gut überlegt?....wir wollen nicht mit irgendwelchen Frasen abgespeist werden ,sondern eine klare Aussage der Verantworlichen
-welche Zukunft hat Blasc
-was wird von seitens der Verantwortlichen unternommen damit die Addonupdats für WoW weiterlaufen, oder
-is das das Ende von Blasc
Bitte lasst uns nicht dumm sterben
LG Taipay


----------



## David (17. Oktober 2008)

Orkato schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> @Zam
> Warum nicht einfach die Addon Updates als Premium Sevice beim BLASC anbieten, sorgt dafür das einige mehr den Premium Dienst nutzen und für die die dafür Geld ausgeben gibt es noch mehr das Gefühl was für sein Geld zu bekommen
> ...


Warum Geld dafür ausgeben, wenn es Curse (wenn auch nicht so toll) kostenlos anbietet?


----------



## Orkato (17. Oktober 2008)

David schrieb:


> Warum Geld dafür ausgeben, wenn es Curse (wenn auch nicht so toll) kostenlos anbietet?



Um zum einen Kalkulierbare Kosten im verhältniss zu den einnahmen zu haben, und zum anderen um Arbeit des jenigen der jenes Pflegt zu entlohnen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denn auf dauer wird sich auch zeigen das die Werbeclicks auf dauer nicht alles Finanzieren weren können, denn die derzeitlichen Welt Wirtschaftlichen probleme werden auch nicht an den I-Net Firmen vorbei gehen..........


----------



## Avalanche (17. Oktober 2008)

Anstatt euch so dermaßen über Buffed und den Blasc-Client aufzuregen und ihnen alles mögliche an den Kopf zu werfen solltet ihr vielleicht mal daran denken, dass das Addon-Update nicht der ursprüngliche Sinn des Clients war. Es ging hauptsächlich um das Profiler-Menü sowie die Eintragungen in der Buffed-Datenbank bezüglich Quests, Items etc.. Nun jammern alle rum, weil das Addon-Modul aufgrund eines anderen (WoWAce.com) nicht mehr funktioniert und fangen auch noch an, das Buffed-Team zu kritisieren? Die buffed-Programmierer geben sich eine riesen Mühe, euch einen spitzen Client zu bieten, was eine Heidenarbeit darstellt, auch wenn es manchmal Bugs gibt. Ich programmiere selbst, ich weiß, wie aufwendig das alles ist. Es zwingt euch keiner, den Dienst auch in Anspruch zu nehmen! Seit ich den Client installiert habe bin ich sehr zufrieden damit und froh, was das Buffed-Team alles für uns tut. Daran solltet ihr mal denken, bevor ihr anfangt, euch über ein momentan nicht funktionierendes Addon-Modul aufzuregen, woran Buffed nicht mal Schuld trägt. Dann müsst ihr halt erstmal eure Addons manuell herunterladen. Genau wie ich.

Und ZAM hat vollkommen recht.


----------



## Sofie (17. Oktober 2008)

David schrieb:


> Warum Geld dafür ausgeben, wenn es Curse (wenn auch nicht so toll) kostenlos anbietet?



Curse hat auch eine Permiumfunktion, bei der dann noch verschieden Funtionen freigeschaltet werden.

Außerdem muss ich einfach sagen, Curse ist nicht immer aktuell, hab momentan zum versuch sowohl Curse wie auch Matrix laufen, ergenis, Curse hat teilweise ältere Versionen wie Matrix, warum auch immer...
Weiterhin fehlen entweder bei Curse oder Matrix Addons.

Curse ist auf Englisch, ja und? Also, wenn man schon spielt sollte man soweit Englisch verstehen, dass man diese Menüführung versteht oder ein Wörterbuch zur Hand nehmen, ansonsten "Learn to play". Is doch totaler Schwachsinn, dass als Kriterium für einen Addonaktualisierer zu nehmen... genau aus solchen Gründen heißt "Ironforge" ja mittlerweile "Eisenschmiede"...

Fazit für mich zumindest aktuell:
Blasc bleibt drauf, weil ich hoffe, es werden Sachen aktualsiert (siehe Blascrafter oder Questinformationen)
Curse nervt mich weng, weil es nicht immer wirklich aktuell ist
Matrix hat immer noch einen bitteren Beigeschmack, da die Zeit, wo über WoWMatrix die Accountdaten ausspioniert wurden noch nicht so lange her ist

Und bis alles wirder funktioniert, spiel ich mit einem Minimum an Addons oder gar nicht, dann baut man halt wieder vor jedem raid das Interface um, ging früher doch auch ^^


Edit: Ich kann dem Poster vor mir nur völlig recht geben!


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (17. Oktober 2008)

Taipay schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @Zam
> Nett was du so postest....hast du dir deinen Post auch gut überlegt?....wir wollen nicht mit irgendwelchen Frasen abgespeist werden ,sondern eine klare Aussage der Verantworlichen
> ...


bisschen nachdenken und man weiß die antworten.

fakt ist, das der addonupdater nichtmehr geht, weil wowace weg ist. ob da was kommt, das der updater in zukunft bspw über curse updatet, weiß buffed wohl selbst noch nicht, da dies auch lizenztechnisch nicht ohne weiteres geht.
womöglich verhandelt buffed derzeit sogar schon mit curse (oder ner anderen interfaceseite).
ausserdem wurde ausgesagt, dass drüber nachgedacht wird selbst zu hosten.
es wird also über ne lösung nachgedacht.

das ende von blasc ist es nicht, denn blasc funktioniert noch einwandfrei. nur ein teil (der viel später hinzukam), funktioniert nicht mehr. die hauptfunktionen gehen alle noch.

mehr wird euch eh keiner sagen können, das wird die zeit zeigen.


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2008)

Orkato schrieb:


> @Zam
> Warum nicht einfach die Addon Updates als Premium Sevice beim BLASC anbieten, sorgt dafür das einige mehr den Premium Dienst nutzen und für die die dafür Geld ausgeben gibt es noch mehr das Gefühl was für sein Geld zu bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist ca. das was Curse für die Autoupdate-Funktion des eigenen Clients einführen will.



> Aber ich finde eine kleine Offiziele Info zu dem Addon Updater Problem im oberen Wichtige Infos Berreich währe nicht schlecht, finde das sich jenes einfach besser macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das habe ich bereits. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2008)

Taipay schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @Zam
> Nett was du so postest....hast du dir deinen Post auch gut überlegt?



Natürlich, weil:



> ....wir wollen nicht mit irgendwelchen Frasen abgespeist werden ,sondern eine klare Aussage der Verantworlichen
> -welche Zukunft hat Blasc
> -was wird von seitens der Verantwortlichen unternommen damit die Addonupdats für WoW weiterlaufen, oder
> -is das das Ende von Blasc
> ...



Würde ich jedes Detail darlegen, könnten wir auch gleich unsere Pläne für die nächsten Monate zu allen Projekten an alle möglichen Mitbewerber mailen. :-)

Was für eine Zukunft zu BLASC soll es geben, ob es das Ende ist? BLASC ist kein Add-on-Updater, der Updater war/ist "nur" eines Plugins der Software das erst später dazugekommen ist, wie beispielsweise auch die Spielzeit-Erfassung. Hauptsächlich dient BLASC dem Charakter-Profiling. Die Zukunft *für BLASC* heißt also - es ändert sich nichts.

Im Gegensatz zum bisherigen Plan, das add-on-plugin erstmal abzuschalten, haben wir eine Anpassung grad in der Entwicklung. Mehr Kann ich dazu nicht sagen, siehe "Würde ich jedes Detail darlegen [..]".


----------



## LordLappen (17. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Natürlich, weil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht alles darlegen, aber eine euch scheinbar seit Monaten bekannte Information und im Forum mehrfach gestellte Frage beantworten, aber egal, da Ihr meint sie beantwortet zu haben...  - seit 3 Monaten ich weiß nicht, ist nicht... viel.

Aber der Schwerpunkt der Nutzung liegt definitiv bei den AddOn- und widersprecht nicht - denn es wird keiner glauben.


Ohne die Frage unterstellend aussehend zu lassen @Zam denn scheinbar ist das ein wunder Punkt.

Wenn man den BLASC-AddOnUpdater nutzt, wessen Server (Traffic) nutzt ihr da? Die, die gerade am zu hohen Traffic kaputtgegangen sind?

Aber unterm Strich - wird man vom bequemen und der Client war hinsichtlich dessen -sehr bequem- auf die althergebrachte oder CC wechseln müssen. Kein wird dadurch sterben, aber ich werde den einsatz des Clients vermissen hinsichtlich der AddOn Funkktion.


----------



## Lazarus Jr. (17. Oktober 2008)

Ok ich geb zu ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles hir durch gelesen.

Aber bei dem groben rüberfliegen is mir auch klar, das es wohl ein Prob mit dem Blasc Plugin gibt was automatisch alle Addon´s auf den neusten stand bringt.

Soweit Richtig ???

Da ich net so mit Technik kann wollte ich da nur fragen ob das dan so ausschaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wen Ja , hm XD wie kann ich jetzt am Besten alle Addon´s wieder in gang bekommen damit ich wieder zocken kann ??

oder was soll ich da jetzt machen.

Sry wen das schon gefragt wurde wie gesagt ich hab nur kruz überflogen °_°

also net gleich tot flamen ja bitte


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2008)

LordLappen schrieb:


> Nicht alles darlegen, aber eine euch scheinbar seit Monaten bekannte Information und im Forum mehrfach gestellte Frage beantworten, aber egal, da Ihr meint sie beantwortet zu haben...  - seit 3 Monaten ich weiß nicht, ist nicht... viel.



Eine Frage die, wie ebenfalls schon erwähnt, wir selbst noch nicht wussten und an einer alternativen Lösung arbeiteten - wie genau das von statten ging, werde ich nicht darlegen.  Leider kam die endgültige Abschaltung früher als erwartet.



> Aber der Schwerpunkt der Nutzung liegt definitiv bei den AddOn- und widersprecht nicht - denn es wird keiner glauben.



Hier geht's nicht darum, das wir irgendwas uns aus den Fingern lutschen. Im ursprünglichen Namen von von BLASC steckt Statistics Crawler, nicht Add-on-Updater. BLASC ist in seinem Ursprung unser Tool zum füttern der WoW- und Char-Datenbank und um Eure Community-Profile mit Charakteren zuzuordnen. Wer etwas anderes behauptet, hat BLASC leider erst mit dem Add-on-*Plugin* kennen gelernt.



> Wenn man den BLASC-AddOnUpdater nutzt, wessen Server (Traffic) nutzt ihr da? Die, die gerade am zu hohen Traffic kaputtgegangen sind?



Ja, ace - und das ist kein Geheimnis und wurde sogar offen zur Einführung des Plugins und auch danach kommuniziert.


----------



## Sofie (17. Oktober 2008)

Lazarus schrieb:


> Ok ich geb zu ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles hir durch gelesen.
> 
> Aber bei dem groben rüberfliegen is mir auch klar, das es wohl ein Prob mit dem Blasc Plugin gibt was automatisch alle Addon´s auf den neusten stand bringt.
> 
> ...



Les dir mal genau durch was hinter den Addonnamen steht... sinngemäß übersetzt steht da, dass der Updater nicht mehr genutzt werden kann (warum wurde mehrfach erklärt) und weiterhin steht da "please use the CurseClient" also steht da sogar für alle, die nicht wissen wo man jetzt einen Addon Updater herbekommt, welchen man nehmen kann, nämlich den *CurseClient*.

Also hopp hopp auf www.curse.com dort registrieren einloggen, Client, wie schon bei BLASC damals runterladen, starten, updaten, fertig.
Und bevor es Missverständnisse gibt Curse ist auf Englisch, falls man sich damit also so schwer tut, WoWMatrix ist in deutsch. Seite dazu weiß ich gerade nimmer, aber Google hilft ^^


----------



## Avalanche (17. Oktober 2008)

LordLappen schrieb:


> Aber der Schwerpunkt der Nutzung liegt definitiv bei den AddOn- und widersprecht nicht - denn es wird keiner glauben.



Da muss ich Dir leider widersprechen. Das Auto-Addon-Update war ein nettes *zusätzliches* Feature, jedoch nicht die Hauptidee des Clients. Wie ZAM schon sagte, wer das denkt, hat den Client erst mit Einführung des Plugins kennengelernt! Für mich ist BLASC immernoch in erster Linie Charakter-Upload in die Buffed-Datenbank. Selbst einige Wochen nach Erscheinen des Addon-Plugins habe ich immernoch den WAU benutzt...


----------



## Lazarus Jr. (17. Oktober 2008)

Sofie schrieb:


> Les dir mal genau durch was hinter den Addonnamen steht... sinngemäß übersetzt steht da, dass der Updater nicht mehr genutzt werden kann (warum wurde mehrfach erklärt) und weiterhin steht da "please use the CurseClient" also steht da sogar für alle, die nicht wissen wo man jetzt einen Addon Updater herbekommt, welchen man nehmen kann, nämlich den *CurseClient*.
> 
> Also hopp hopp auf www.curse.com dort registrieren einloggen, Client, wie schon bei BLASC damals runterladen, starten, updaten, fertig.
> Und bevor es Missverständnisse Curse ist auf Englisch, falls man sich damit also so schwer tut, WoWMatrix ist in deutsch. Seite dazu weiß ich gerade nimmer, aber Google hilft ^^



Ah ok sowas dachte ich mir schon °_° 

aber Englisch is nich das beste aber danke dir für die gute info ich werd mich mal versuchen.


----------



## LordLappen (17. Oktober 2008)

<<Eine Frage die, wie ebenfalls schon erwähnt, wir selbst noch nicht wussten und an einer alternativen Lösung arbeiteten - wie genau das von statten ging,
<<werde ich nicht darlegen. Leider kam die endgültige Abschaltung früher als erwartet.

Es geht hier nicht darum das nun darauf geanwtwortet wird, sondern das mann ggf. im Vorfeld darauf verweist. Das eure Entscheidung leider war dies nicht vorher zu kommunizieren werden aus eurer Sicht gute Gründe sein, trotzdem sind sie aus Sicht des Users überrraschend und ggf auch ärgerlich.

<<Hier geht's nicht darum, das wir irgendwas uns aus den Fingern lutschen. Im ursprünglichen Namen von von BLASC steckt Statistics Crawler, nicht Add-on-
<<Updater. BLASC ist in seinem Ursprung unser Tool zum füttern der WoW- und Char-Datenbank und um Eure Community-Profile mit Charakteren zuzuordnen. 
<<Wer etwas anderes behauptet, hat BLASC leider erst mit dem Add-on-Plugin kennen gelernt.

Ich schrieb NUTZUNG. Meine Behauptung besteht lediglich darin das die aktuelle *primäre* Anwendungsweise des normalen Users und Grund warum er ihn nutzt die Einfachheit ist seine AddOns aktualisiert zu bekommen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und meine Rede ist nicht MyBuffed.

Das Matze das für Bennis (und euren AggroGnom) Gilde(meine ich) Black Legion erstellt hatte um CharDaten an einen zentralen Server zu senden ist mir bekannt und was alles folgende lediglich neue Features gewesen sind ist auch klar. 

<<Ja, ace - und das ist kein Geheimnis und wurde sogar offen zur Einführung des Plugins und auch danach kommuniziert.

Wäre es da nicht ein gehbarer Weg, wohl auch legitim, und wenn man versucht das sachlich zu betrachten nicht auch ein wenig "Pflicht" da ihr sicherlich nicht unerheblich für Traffic gesorgt habt sie da zu unterstützen?
Und sei es nur aus Eigennutz? Denn wenn Ihr euch ggf. erst euch ein paar Server hinstellen müsst und dann den "Traffic" dazurechnet auch Kosten sind die sicherlich um einiges Höher sind als die wenn ihr hier ein joint venture oder Coop eingehen würdet.

Abschließend eine Frage in eigener Sache: 
WIE KANN ICH SO SCHÖN WIE DU EINZELNE ZITATE EINFÜGEN?


----------



## aceventuranrw (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallöle

Also wenn ich ein Addon für WOW mit Blasc installieren will kommt seid Patch 3.0.2 immer für alle verfügbaren Addons die Meldung "Bei Add-on .....  ist folgender Fehler aufgetreten: Ungültige Zeigeroperation" joa meine Frage ist eigentlich, warum kann ich keine Addons installieren? Muss ich jetzt z.b. warten bis die Addons für 3.0.2 aktualisiert sind oder was muss ich machen? 
Würde mich auf eine antwort sehr freuen und hab zwar im Forum nach so ein eintrag gesucht aber nix gefunden sollte es also so ein eintrag geben so entschuldige ich mich.
MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Oktober 2008)

sufu liefert nix?

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...Zeigeroperation
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...Zeigeroperation
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...l=blasc++addons <-- der thread is wichtig
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...l=blasc++addons


----------



## Agrimor (18. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Neben dem Unwort des Jahres "Statement" bin ich auch für die Einführung der Lieblingsbeschäftigung von Usern des Jahres "Unterstellung". [...
> ]- deine Vermutungen zur kommerziellen Ausschlachtung von Add-ons die dem anbieter nicht gehören, gemünzt auf unser Angebot, ist also rein spekulativ und sollte überdacht werden, bevor man soetwas postet.[...]



Ich wollte Dir oder euch oder Computec nie irgendwas unterstellen und wenn ich so verstanden wurde, dass ich euch unterstelle, Addon-Ersteller auszunutzen entschuldige ich mich dafür, so war es nämlich nie gemeint. Ich wollte einfach nur ein paar Informationen haben und wie es aussieht, geht es mir da nicht alleine so. Inzwischen hast Du ja zumindest erklärt (ich vermeide statement 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), dass ihr euch weiterhin Gedanken drüber macht und wohl auch mit irgendeiner Neuerung zu rechnen ist. 

Mehr wollte ich auch gar nicht wissen. Dass gewisse Dinge vor Konkurrenten möglichst lange geheim bleiben sollten ist ja auch völlig klar. Nur eure bisherige Politik, wenn ein nicht mehr richtig funktionierendes Addon angesprochen wurde: "Ja der Schorsch, der das sonst  macht, hat grade nicht soviel Zeit und Kirchweih ist ja auch noch..." (leicht verfremdet, nur zur Klarstellung), hat halt einfach dazu geführt, dass sich viele User des einstmals guten Clients ziemlich ver...... vorgekommen sind.

Ich jedenfalls bin mit dem bisherigen statement der aktuellen Ankündigung, dass ihr die Addons nicht ganz vergessen habt, vollauf zufrieden, also Peace  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (18. Oktober 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Ich wollte Dir oder euch oder Computec nie irgendwas unterstellen und wenn ich so verstanden wurde, dass ich euch unterstelle, Addon-Ersteller auszunutzen entschuldige ich mich dafür, so war es nämlich nie gemeint. Ich wollte einfach nur ein paar Informationen haben und wie es aussieht, geht es mir da nicht alleine so. Inzwischen hast Du ja zumindest erklärt (ich vermeide statement
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Add-on-Sektion wird ja weiterhin aktualisiert - Add-ons in dem Umfang wie Ace können wir aus Traffic-Kosten-Gründen nicht anbieten - aber wie gesagt, wir arbeiten an einer Ausweichlösung. Was später mal kommen oder nicht kommt, kann ich vorab nicht darlegen.

Nicht nachvollziehbar ist die teilweise auftretente Engstirnigkeit einiger User, die für sich in Ihren Beiträgen im Support-Forum darauf beharren, das BLASC von Anfang an und doch nur zum Updaten von Add-ons da war und nichts anderes macht und darum keinen Sinn mehr hat.


----------



## Agrimor (18. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nicht nachvollziehbar ist die teilweise auftretente Engstirnigkeit einiger User, die für sich in Ihren Beiträgen im Support-Forum darauf beharren, das BLASC von Anfang an und doch nur zum Updaten von Add-ons da war und nichts anderes macht und darum keinen Sinn mehr hat.




Das war aber auch nicht ich. Ich hab angefangen, darüber zu meckern, das der Crafter nicht aktuell ist und das schon im Mai ^^ Die fehlende Updatefunktion war nur das -nicht von euch verschuldete- I-Tüpfelchen.

Andererseits ist die Updatefunktion i.m.h.o einfach ein Feature, das buffed hervorhebt. Das erklärt auch, warum jetzt plötzlich so viele Proteste kommen. Wenn wir schon bei Unwörtern sind, so passt Killerapplication doch prima. Ihr habt den Clienten nach und nach mit neuen Features versorgt, die man von ziemlich gut (Crafter) über nett (Charakterübertragung) mit sehr toll aber eher im Hintergrund agierend (Datenbank) bis zu eher unwichtig (Spielzeiten) "Scheiße ich bin süchtig" beschreiben kann. 

Der Addonupdater ist einfach die Funktion, die das Volk anzieht. Wenn ihr es jetzt noch schafft, da irgendeinen Ersatz auf die Beine zu stellen -und wenn es "nur" für die Premium-User ist-, seid ihr auf jedenfall der King  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (18. Oktober 2008)

Oh man und ich dumme pute frag mich schon seit ner ewigkeit warum bei mir Blasc nicht updatet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Aber erlich gesagt...so schlimm ist es nicht blasc hat immer noch genug super funktionen und war wie Zam schon gesagt hat am anfang zum Futtern der datenbank usw da wartet doch einfach auf eine alternative die WoW patches werden jetzt auch nicht im Dauerfeuer auf euch los gelassen und alle par monate werdet ihr doch per hand oder mit alternativen die addons aktualisieren könnt ihr habts davor auch geschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ob, wie viele sagen, Updates nur für premium user gut sein werden ist ne andere sache...Geld ausgeben um ein spiel schneller zu aktualisieren in sachen addons?.... Naja....ob es einen das für ein Computer spiel wert ist muss jeder selber wissen mir wer es das nicht wert.


----------



## Baldurian (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
habe mal eine Frage und zwar erscheint bei mir seit neuestem beim Aktualisieren der Addons "Konnte keine Verbindung zum WoWAce.com Server aufbauen".

Ist das evtl. eine serverseitige Störung, oder liegt das an meiner Konfirugation?

Habe Blasc auch schon deinstalliert und danach neu installiert, aber leider ohne Erfolg.

Es währe schön, wenn man mir weiterhelfen könnte.

MfG
Burkhard


----------



## Thalak (18. Oktober 2008)

Ein Thema unter deinem findest du folgendes:
==> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=65438


----------



## Ephisto (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem: Sobald ich beim Blascrafter auf Addons aktualisieren klicke steigt meine CPU Auslastung auf 100% und das nicht nur kurz sondern lange Zeit, natürlich stelle ich BLASC dann aus...Hat jemand vlt eine Lösung?
Hoffe nicht dass schon so ein Thread offen ist.

MFG Ephi


----------



## Worarl (18. Oktober 2008)

habe ein problem Blasc aktualiesiert meine addons net ich kicle auf Addons aktuliesieen die leisten kommen aber nix passert er sagt mir is schon fertig


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Oktober 2008)

sooo klicke hier. da kopierst du das hier in das suchen feld 
	
	



```
+blasc +addons
```
 dann auf suche durchführen klicken und staunen


----------



## fkrone (18. Oktober 2008)

@ Zam: 
Kompliment, ich hätte schon längst einen Wutanfall beim durchlesen bekommen.

Tipp an alle:
Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil.

Die Welt geht nicht unter wegen der *vorrübergehenden* Nichtfunktionalität der Updatefunktion des BLASC-Clients. Es gibt Alternativen, wie zum Beispiel:
-WUU
-WoWMatrix
-CurseClient


----------



## Avalanche (19. Oktober 2008)

Baldurian schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mal eine Frage und zwar erscheint bei mir seit neuestem beim Aktualisieren der Addons "Konnte keine Verbindung zum WoWAce.com Server aufbauen".
> 
> Ist das evtl. eine serverseitige Störung, oder liegt das an meiner Konfirugation?
> ...



Sag mal, liest Du auch die Threads, in denen Du postest?


----------



## ZAM (19. Oktober 2008)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> Sag mal, liest Du auch die Threads, in denen Du postest?



Nein, nur nicht die Threads die in den oberen Beiträgen des Forums stehen. Ich hab die DREI(!!!) neuen Threads zum exakt gleichen und schon lange abgehandelten Thema mit diesem Thread hier verschmolzen. Leider eröffnen einige User gern Beiträge ohne vorher zu schauen, ob das Thema und Antworten darauf bereits existieren, obwohl die Beiträge aktuell immer noch ganz oben im Forum stehen.


----------



## ZAM (19. Oktober 2008)

fkrone schrieb:


> Die Welt geht nicht unter wegen der *vorrübergehenden* Nichtfunktionalität der Updatefunktion des BLASC-Clients. Es gibt Alternativen, wie zum Beispiel:
> -WUU
> -WoWMatrix
> -CurseClient



Das würden wir auch weiterhin anbieten, nur wenn Curse das Angebot mit Premium-Exklusivität für Add-on-Downloads umsetzt, können wir die Arbeit am Plugin der momentan notwendigen Umstellung wieder einstampfen, denn dann dürfen WUU und WoWMatrix ihre Angebote ebenfalls einstellen.


----------



## Avalanche (19. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nein, nur nicht die Threads die in den oberen Beiträgen des Forums stehen. Ich hab die DREI(!!!) neuen Threads zum exakt gleichen und schon lange abgehandelten Thema mit diesem Thread hier verschmolzen. Leider eröffnen einige User gern Beiträge ohne vorher zu schauen, ob das Thema und Antworten darauf bereits existieren, obwohl die Beiträge aktuell immer noch ganz oben im Forum stehen.



Zam, ich meinte doch nicht Dich damit. ^^


----------



## LordLappen (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann mir denken das unser Community Manager langsam keine Lust mehr hat immer wieder Ehrenrunden zu gleichen Fragestellungen zu drehen. Zumal sicherlich die Information die er uns weitergeben kann entweder noch nicht spruchreif oder überhaupt vorhanden ist. Allerdings solltest du dich hier auch nicht persönlich angegriffen fühlen und dann dich zu teil pauschalen Beleidigungen hinreißen lassen.

Ich denke das Thema wurde zur Genüge durchgekaut, und bedarf eigentlich keiner weiteren Kommentare, auch nicht von einigen die hier scheinbar nur Zam in den Allerwertesten kriechen wollen um zu sehen wie es in Buffed aussieht.


----------



## Ocian (19. Oktober 2008)

Viele Leute meckern gerade über die Update Funktion der AddOns und wollen deswegen Blasc nicht mehr installiert haben. Kann man auch nachvollziehen in einigen Fällen. Aber denkt bitte immer daran, dass die Datenbanken für Items, Quests und Co ebenfalls durch den Client gesammelt und übertragen werden.


----------



## Odara (19. Oktober 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Aber denkt bitte immer daran, dass die Datenbanken für Items, Quests und Co ebenfalls durch den Client gesammelt und übertragen werden.



Wenn Daten von Items gesammelt werden, wieso erscheinen diese dann nicht bei Buffed. Zum Beispiel fehlt immer noch der Düsterbräuhopfen vom diesjährigen Braufest. Der erscheint leider immer noch nicht auf der mybuffed Seite und in den Datenbanken findet sich kein Item vom diesjährigen Braufest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vesber (19. Oktober 2008)

Öhm... also.... ich hab jetzt den fred hier durch, hab auch gesehen das es offensichtlich schon welche zu dem Thema gab... da dieser hier aber gerade eine doch hohe Fluktuation aufweisst:

Ich habe hierdrin nur das Gejammer bezüglich des Autoupdates gelesen... War ja auch eine nette Einrichtung. Warum ich mir Blasc geladen hatte war eigentlich der Crafter. Zu dem lese ich hier leider gar nichts. Und da er leider auch net mehr funzt... zumindest bei mir... wüsste ich gerne ob da ein Update oder ähnliches kommt.

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (19. Oktober 2008)

Vesber schrieb:


> Warum ich mir Blasc geladen hatte war eigentlich der Crafter. Zu dem lese ich hier leider gar nichts. Und da er leider auch net mehr funzt... zumindest bei mir... wüsste ich gerne ob da ein Update oder ähnliches kommt.



An BlascCrafter wird gerade geabeitet, damit er unter 3.x sowie auch WotlK ohne Probleme Funktioniert.
Es dürfte also schon bald das Update kommen, wonach du dich sehnst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avalanche (19. Oktober 2008)

LordLappen schrieb:


> Ich kann mir denken das unser Community Manager langsam keine Lust mehr hat immer wieder Ehrenrunden zu gleichen Fragestellungen zu drehen. Zumal sicherlich die Information die er uns weitergeben kann entweder noch nicht spruchreif oder überhaupt vorhanden ist. Allerdings solltest du dich hier auch nicht persönlich angegriffen fühlen und dann dich zu teil pauschalen Beleidigungen hinreißen lassen.
> 
> Ich denke das Thema wurde zur Genüge durchgekaut, und bedarf eigentlich keiner weiteren Kommentare, auch nicht von einigen die hier scheinbar nur Zam in den Allerwertesten kriechen wollen um zu sehen wie es in Buffed aussieht.



Habe ich was verpasst?

Ich habe mich nur darüber aufgeregt, dass jemand eine Frage stellt, über die hier die ganze Zeit diskutiert wird, und nun bin ich der Buhmann? Anscheinend hat man mich missverstanden...


----------



## ZAM (19. Oktober 2008)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> Habe ich was verpasst?
> 
> Ich habe mich nur darüber aufgeregt, dass jemand eine Frage stellt, über die hier die ganze Zeit diskutiert wird, und nun bin ich der Buhmann? Anscheinend hat man mich missverstanden...



Keine Sorge, ich hab das nicht so interpretiert wie Lappen es ausdrückte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Usorc (19. Oktober 2008)

hallo, wenn ich mit blasc ein addon installieren will kommt immer:

Bei Add-on xxxx ist folgender Fehler aufgetreten: Ungültige Zeigeroperation

was mach ich falsch oder woran kann es liegen das ich nichts mehr instalieren kann.


danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Ocian (19. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=65438

dürfte alle Information beinhalten nach denen du strebst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordLappen (20. Oktober 2008)

Der Humor is back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wäre es nicht sinnig einfach zum Thema im Sticky-Bereich einfach ein Header zu machen a lá:

Blasc AddOn funktioniert zur Zeit eingeschränkt ggf. - Wir arbeiten daran, nutzt derweil die anderen Funktionen Bla Bla Fülltext, Bla Fülltext

@4v4l4nche
Wieso, willst du nicht wissen wie es bei Buffed aussieht?? Du musst ja nicht den Eingang von Zam benutzen, der Tag der offenen Tür kommt bestimmt und Haustüren gibts in Fürth sicher schon länger.


----------



## Avalanche (20. Oktober 2008)

[offtopic]Also wenn Du mich schon so fragst, sicher will ich das wissen, auch wenn ich einen Teil schon aus der Buffed-Show kenne. Nur ist Fürth so weit weg....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/offtopic]


----------



## *Darksider* (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollte ansich auch fragen wie es mit einem Update für den Blascrafter ausschaut, habe aber weiter oben auch gelesen, dass eins in Arbeit ist und erwarte das jetzt mit Spannung.

Desweiteren verstehe ich nicht, warum sich hier einige Leute so über den Curseclient aufregen. Habe damit überhaupt keine Probleme und bezahle ehrlicherweise auch nicht für eine Autoupdateversion, obwohl er das von sich aus macht, was mich aber nicht stört, da ich das vom Blascclient her ja gewohnt war.


----------



## Vesber (20. Oktober 2008)

*Darksider* schrieb:


> Ich wollte ansich auch fragen wie es mit einem Update für den Blascrafter ausschaut, habe aber weiter oben auch gelesen, dass eins in Arbeit ist und erwarte das jetzt mit Spannung.



Wird bestimmt gleich die Inschriftenkunde implementiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (20. Oktober 2008)

Vesber schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt gleich die Inschriftenkunde implementiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



=)


----------



## Geraldriva (20. Oktober 2008)

habe jetzt nach dem 3.01 patch versucht mehrfach das Addon Cartograper und Cartographer Quest_Info upzudaten über BLASC aber jedesmal bekomme ich bei 1. Bei AddOn Cartographer ist folgender Fehler aufgetreten: Ungültige Zeigeroperation. Und bei 2. This Updater has been Discontinued, pleas use the CurseClient. zu lesen.  Was soll das bedeuten. Unterstützt BLASC diese AddOns nicht mehr? Oder was ist sache?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geraldriva (20. Oktober 2008)

mal ne dumme frage zu dem CurseClient was ich nicht ganz verstanden bzw überlesen habe. fuktionniert der generell nur über Premium oder nur die autoupdate fuktion? Wenn ich über den Client manuell update ist das dann kostenlos???


----------



## Tomä (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo 

Ich hätte da eine Frage zu Blasc-Addon von euch  , kann das sein das die Addons die installiert habe nicht mehr automatisch upgedatet werden , weil Blasc nocht nicht mit 3.0 läuft ?????

lg tom


----------



## *Darksider* (21. Oktober 2008)

Also meiner einer zahlt überhaupt nichts. Zumindest zur Zeit ist ein Account bei Curse vollkommen kostenlos, ob sich das noch ändert ka, aber im Moment kostet es nichts und auch der CurseClient inkl. Autoupdate ist kostenlos. Zumindest bei mir, wer da was zahlt ist selber Schuld und hat wohl bei der Anmeldung was falsch gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sofie (21. Oktober 2008)

Geraldriva schrieb:


> mal ne dumme frage zu dem CurseClient was ich nicht ganz verstanden bzw überlesen habe. fuktionniert der generell nur über Premium oder nur die autoupdate fuktion? Wenn ich über den Client manuell update ist das dann kostenlos???



Es ist nur die das Autoupdate, das für Pemiummitglieder zusätzlich ist, heißt, jedes addon einzeln anklicken is am Anfang zwar weng nervig, aber wenn man mal den Großteil runtergeladen hat überhaupt kein Ding mehr ^^


----------



## Sofie (21. Oktober 2008)

Tomä schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hätte da eine Frage zu Blasc-Addon von euch  , kann das sein das die Addons die installiert habe nicht mehr automatisch upgedatet werden , weil Blasc nocht nicht mit 3.0 läuft ?????
> 
> lg tom



Siehe Thread "files.wowace.com wird abgeschaltet. Auswirkungen auf den BLASC Client?" da steht alles genau drin... such doch einfach das nächste mal erst, zumal der Thread ja echt ins Auge fällt, wenn man sich ins Forum einloggt...


----------



## Dranja (21. Oktober 2008)

Geraldriva schrieb:


> habe jetzt nach dem 3.01 patch versucht mehrfach das Addon Cartograper und Cartographer Quest_Info upzudaten über BLASC aber jedesmal bekomme ich bei 1. Bei AddOn Cartographer ist folgender Fehler aufgetreten: Ungültige Zeigeroperation. Und bei 2. This Updater has been Discontinued, pleas use the CurseClient. zu lesen.  Was soll das bedeuten. Unterstützt BLASC diese AddOns nicht mehr? Oder was ist sache?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Such Funktion würde helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber da über files.wowace.com keine Addons mehr geupdatet werden können, da die den Service aufgrund des Traffics eingestellt haben geht das Addon updaten über Blasc auch nicht mehr. Da Blasc diesen Service genutzt hat.



Mfg

Dranja


----------



## turageo (21. Oktober 2008)

Der Curse-Client ist bei mir zwar installiert, aber komfortabel ist das Teil auf keinsten Fall. Es ist mir a) zu unübersichtlich (Versionsnummern fehlen - ich hab zumindest nur das Datum des aktuellen Addons und das des installierten) und b) hat es bei mir gehäuft Addons nicht aktualisiert sondern "downgegradet" also auf eine alte Version zurückgestuft, wenn ich bereits eine neuere als in der Updateliste installiert hatte (was programmiertechnisch abzuprüfen nicht wirklich großer Aufwand wäre).

Der Curse-Client ist in meine Augen noch nicht einmal ansatzweise den Kinderschuhen entwachsen im Vergleich zu WAU oder BLASC-Client also keine wirklich nutzbare Alternative. Ausnahme vielleicht die Leute mit < 5 Addons (nur bei mir sind es aufgrund grundlegender Umstrukturierung der UI in WoW fast 30 - das macht nen gewaltigen Unterschied, wenn man die von Hand up-to-date halten muss).

mfg


----------



## Laxera (21. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Autoupdate wird ein Premium-Service.



bei euch/uns (ich würde ja uns sagen, weil es ja die community ist die buffed.de aus macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) auch????

wenn ja: Bitte lasst den scheiß -.-

mfg LAX
ps: ist doch echt käse....für alles wollen sie jetzt schon geld, bald besteuert der staat noch die luft die ich atme -.-


----------



## Sofie (21. Oktober 2008)

Also ich weiß es nur vom CurseClinte, dass es da auch eine Premiumfunktion gibt oder geben wird
Ich kann aktuell noch alle Addons da aktualisieren, zwar nicht automatisch, aber wayne

Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht mit den ganzen Addons, ansonsten wenn man echt dafür zahlen soll, nur um Addons runterzuladen, na ja, dann werd ich wohl doch wieder in den sauren Apfel beißen und sehen, was man übers WoW INterface machen kann...


----------



## ZAM (21. Oktober 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> bei euch/uns (ich würde ja uns sagen, weil es ja die community ist die buffed.de aus macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Äh ne - dafür müsste wir die Add-ons hosten und einiges aufbauen. Traffic ist relativ kostenintensiv in Deutschland.


----------



## Agrimor (21. Oktober 2008)

turageo schrieb:


> Der Curse-Client ist bei mir zwar installiert, aber komfortabel ist das Teil auf keinsten Fall. Es ist mir a) zu unübersichtlich (Versionsnummern fehlen - ich hab zumindest nur das Datum des aktuellen Addons und das des installierten) und b) hat es bei mir gehäuft Addons nicht aktualisiert sondern "downgegradet" also auf eine alte Version zurückgestuft, wenn ich bereits eine neuere als in der Updateliste installiert hatte (was programmiertechnisch abzuprüfen nicht wirklich großer Aufwand wäre).
> 
> Der Curse-Client ist in meine Augen noch nicht einmal ansatzweise den Kinderschuhen entwachsen im Vergleich zu WAU oder BLASC-Client also keine wirklich nutzbare Alternative. Ausnahme vielleicht die Leute mit < 5 Addons (nur bei mir sind es aufgrund grundlegender Umstrukturierung der UI in WoW fast 30 - das macht nen gewaltigen Unterschied, wenn man die von Hand up-to-date halten muss).
> 
> mfg



Hmm ich gehöre auch zur 30+ (Addons ^^)Fraktion und gebe Dir teilweise recht, was die fehlende Übersichtlichkeit des Curse-Clienten angeht. Da war der Blasc-Updater einfach mustergültig übersichtlich. Das automatische installieren funktioniert bei mir bislang aber noch gut. Downgrades gabs noch keine und wenn ich Curse starte, geht er von alleine die Addons durch und führt ein Update aus, wenn es was neues gibt. Ich hab mir am Patchday dort einen Account eingerichtet und bis jetzt wurde er nicht zurückgestuft - zahlen werde ich für die Software aber bestimmt nicht -


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (22. Oktober 2008)

Geraldriva schrieb:


> habe jetzt nach dem 3.01 patch versucht mehrfach das Addon Cartograper und Cartographer Quest_Info upzudaten über BLASC aber jedesmal bekomme ich bei 1. Bei AddOn Cartographer ist folgender Fehler aufgetreten: Ungültige Zeigeroperation. Und bei 2. This Updater has been Discontinued, pleas use the CurseClient. zu lesen.  Was soll das bedeuten. Unterstützt BLASC diese AddOns nicht mehr? Oder was ist sache?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn man im moment einen AceUpdater ausser den von Curse benutzt lädt man als Update eigentlich nurnoch nen Texthinweis runter das der alte Service eingestellt wurde und man Curse für den neuen besuchen sollte.

Und zu dem Downgrade Problem:
Stellt notfalls den Curse Client so ein das er Beta Versionen der AddOns lädt. Damit dürfte das Downgrade Problem meist wegfallen. 
Man kann zwar auch so einstellen das Alpha Versionen geladen werden, aber das kann dazu führen das man teilweise unbauchbare AddOn Versionen bekommt die eigentlich nur für die Entwickler wirklich intressant sind.


----------



## Dranja (22. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gibt es irgendeine Info wann das schicke Addon Blascrafter bzw. alle WoW Addons von Blasc wieder wieder gehen ?

Hab mich so dadran gewöhnt nur schnell ne Taste zudrücken und schon hatte ich alle Mats für Rezepte.

Auf Addon Updates kann ich ja verzichten, aber mag meine Addons wieder am laufen haben.

Gruß

Dranja


----------



## lavax (22. Oktober 2008)

Genau unter dir gibt nen Thread dazu!


----------



## Dranja (22. Oktober 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> Genau unter dir gibt nen Thread dazu!




Öhm , den Thread hab ich eigentlich gelesen wenn Du das mit WoWAce meinst... Nachher nochmal genauer durchlesen ich hab da noch keine Info gelesen wann die Buffed eigenen Addons ein update bekommen.

Trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis.

Mfg

Dranja


----------



## ZÆêûs (22. Oktober 2008)

HI,
also bei mir ist momentan kein update der wow-addons über das blasc programm möglich, es bekommt keine
verbindung zum update server.


----------



## SpaceTrapper (22. Oktober 2008)

Bis jetzt hab ich den BLASC-Client nur für den BLASCProfiler und die dieversen RSS Infos verwendet. Der BLASCProfiler funktioniert seit dem Patch aber nicht, da die TOC-Datei noch eine alte version aufweist. Ein Manuell ausgelöster Update hat einige Dateien neu installiert, aber die TOC-Dateien bleiben die Selben.
Alle Addons die ich verwende, lade ich manuel und zum teil direkt beim Entwickler herunter. Somit habe ich die Kontrolle über die Addons und die aktuellsten. SOmit stellt sich die Frage über den Autoaddonupdater nicht.

Nach dem ich diesen und einigen anderen Beiträgen durchgelesen habe (was entsprechen aufwändig war), entnehme ich, das:

- Die beiden Buffed Addons BLASCProfiler und BLASCCrafter für die WoW Version 3.0.x in Überarbeitung sind und bis zum 13.11.2008 einsatzbereit sein sollten.
- Die Funktion Automatischer Addonupdater wegen Platformänderung von WOWAce nicht funktioniert und geplant ist diese Updatefunktion über ein Premium Mitgliedschaft anzubieten.

Warum also kann Buffed die oben aufgefürten Punkte nicht als Beitrag in der Spart WICHTIG zB mit dem Titel "BLASC-Client und WoW 3.0.x" einstellen?

Desweiteren würde ich den BLASC-Client Programmierer dringend empfehlen eine HotFix zu machen, indem die Autoaddonupdatefunktion ausschaltet und anstelle eine entsprechende Meldung einzubaut.

Der Aufwand wäre sicherlich nicht gross und würde hier vielen Gemüter beruhigen.

Weiter würde ich den BLASC-Client download mit entsprechender Info vorrübergehend aufheben, da das Addon momentan ja sowieso nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Krendel (22. Oktober 2008)

ZÆêûs schrieb:


> HI,
> also bei mir ist momentan kein update der wow-addons über das blasc programm möglich, es bekommt keine
> verbindung zum update server.


Das liegt daran, das er die Uptdates von Wowace holen will, aber wowace dicht gemacht hat.

curse client wäre eine alternative


----------



## Krendel (22. Oktober 2008)

Dranja schrieb:


> Öhm , den Thread hab ich eigentlich gelesen wenn Du das mit WoWAce meinst... Nachher nochmal genauer durchlesen ich hab da noch keine Info gelesen wann die Buffed eigenen Addons ein update bekommen.
> 
> Trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis.
> 
> ...


Was meinst du mit buffed eigenen addons?


----------



## Agrimor (22. Oktober 2008)

SpaceTrapper schrieb:


> - Die Funktion Automatischer Addonupdater wegen Platformänderung von WOWAce nicht funktioniert und *geplant ist diese Updatefunktion über ein Premium Mitgliedschaft anzubieten.*
> 
> Warum also kann Buffed die oben aufgefürten Punkte nicht als Beitrag in der Spart WICHTIG zB mit dem Titel "BLASC-Client und WoW 3.0.x" einstellen?




Da wurde ZAM missverstanden. Das Feature wünschen sich zwar viele, dass es aber so kommen wird, wurde bislang nicht bestätigt (eher sogar dementiert).


----------



## Noitan (22. Oktober 2008)

Hmm BLASC war der Dreh und Angelpunkt Buffed.de zu benutzen.
Wenn ich meine Addons jetzt selbst updaten muss, mag ich nicht mehr.
Ich zahle für wow, ich würde genau soviel für einen addonupdater zahlen.

Auf curse rumzusurfen ist obernervig,


----------



## Agrimor (22. Oktober 2008)

Noitan schrieb:


> Hmm BLASC war der Dreh und Angelpunkt Buffed.de zu benutzen.
> Wenn ich meine Addons jetzt selbst updaten muss, mag ich nicht mehr.
> Ich zahle für wow, ich würde genau soviel für einen addonupdater zahlen.
> 
> Auf curse rumzusurfen ist obernervig,



Es gibt halt nicht so viele Optionen dafür. Die Addons selber zu hosten, würde wohl zuviel Traffic verbrauchen, wäre also zu teuer.
Wenn Curse einen Premiumservice für die Spieler anbietet, lassen sie sich ja vielleicht auch auf einen Deal mit einem Unternehmen wie buffed ein und geben denen Zugriff auf ihre Datenbank, die damit dann den Blasc-Updater bedienen. Wäre natürlich wieder die Frage, was die dafür verlangen. Computec könnte Curse natürlich auch drohen, sie aufzukaufen und das Personal künftig in der Putzkolonne weiterzuverwenden, wenn sie nicht kooperativ sind. Das wäre sogar meine Lieblingslösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vestina (23. Oktober 2008)

Moin!

Momentan verwende ich den Client von Curse (http://www.curse.com/client/). Bei der Installation wird zwar etwas von nem zeitlichen begrenzten Premmiumservice erzählt (bis 06.10.2008), aber momentan läuft er halt bei mir noch als Premiumversion. Ich mußte dazu lediglich einen account bei Curse eröffnen.

Mit dem Premiumservice aktualisieren sich meine AddOns ALLE automatisch. Und damit meine ich nicht nur die ACE2/3-AdOns. Sondern auch die anderen, wie z.B. Auctioneer, Gatherer usw.

Kann ich daher nur empfehlen. Doof nur für buffed, da Curse demnächst wohl auch den Upload von Profildaten ermöglicht. Könnte also sein, das dann der/die eine oder andere von buffed zu curse abwandert. Aber buffed hat ja noch diese fantastische Community ...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (23. Oktober 2008)

Vestina schrieb:


> Könnte also sein, das dann der/die eine oder andere von buffed zu curse abwandert. Aber buffed hat ja noch diese fantastische Community ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vestina (23. Oktober 2008)

Na, nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ZAM.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht wäre da ja mal sinnvoll, wenn buffed da einen Deal mit Curse macht und ihr den Clienten in BLASC einbindet. Das wäre dann mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber selbst wenn nicht; buffed wird mich jetzt nicht mehr los. Als Abonnent des Magazins bleibe ich dieser großen *DEUTSCHEN *Community erhalten ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (23. Oktober 2008)

der updater von curse ist sch.....
aber sowas von...
ich nehme die neuen addons,update sie und hab alte versionen.
kann nur von abraten, da ist ein stillgelegter blasc mir lieber.  
Erspart mir wesendlich die arbeit das ich alle addons täglich erneuern darf....
Also bei blasc haben sie wesendlich etwas richtig gemacht,wenn sie was gemacht haben 
*schnief* gebt mir meinen blasc wieder...


----------



## ZAM (23. Oktober 2008)

Vestina schrieb:


> Na, nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich wollte dir doch nur zuwinken :-P

Wir sind uns über den Markt und die Möglichkeiten bewusst - nur viele Dinge sind nicht so einfach. Wie hier auch schon erwähnt, ist uns die Tatsache der wowace-Abschaltung im Vorfeld, im Gegensatz zu den Vermutungen einiger User, keinesfalls entgangen. Was kommt oder nicht kommt, werden wir jedoch nicht vor der Veröffentlichung von Veränderungen oder Neuerungen erwähnen.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (23. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich wollte dir doch nur zuwinken :-P
> 
> Wir sind uns über den Markt und die Möglichkeiten bewusst - nur viele Dinge sind nicht so einfach. Wie hier auch schon erwähnt, ist uns die Tatsache der wowace-Abschaltung im Vorfeld, im Gegensatz zu den Vermutungen einiger User, keinesfalls entgangen. Was kommt oder nicht kommt, werden wir jedoch nicht vor der Veröffentlichung von Veränderungen oder Neuerungen erwähnen.



Ja, Zam alles gut und schön aber warum macht ihr dann nich ne news im ticker das die leute das plugin wow-ace-updater deaktivieren können, weil es geht defintiv nich mehr und es geht ja ab und an nen fenster auf wo er downloaden will, macht es sogar in wirklichkeit macht er gar nix, versteh mich nich falsch bin nich sauer oder sonstwas nur kann nich jeder so viel englisch um zu lesen das da steht das der wow-ace-updater nich mehr funktioniert und man nun den curse-client nutzen sollte...

Zumal ihr dann mindestens 3 threads gespart hättet wo die leute fragen was nu mit blasc und wow-Ace los is und ob man den updater überhaupt noch nutzen kann...

Ich mein wie gesagt ne kleine news vornerein und die leute sehn das schon, sowas wie: blasc-client kann die addons leider nicht mehr updaten nutzt hierfür nun bitte wow-matrix zum beispiel.

Und nehmts als konstruktive kritik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Drago


----------



## DarkSaph (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätte eine Idee, wie die anfallenden Traffic-Kosten zu bewältigen wären:

sagen wir 10-20 AddOns am Tag sind kostenlos, für alles, was darüber hinaus geht, wird ein Premium-Acc benötigt.


----------

